

Nick Brown Smelled Bull (2013) - Crito
http://narrative.ly/stories/nick-brown-smelled-bull/

======
Crito
The actual paper by Nick Brown, Alan Sokal, and Harris Friedman (longer, but
pretty easy reading):
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1307.7006](http://arxiv.org/abs/1307.7006)

See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_positivity_ratio](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_positivity_ratio)

